# Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

First of all, is the PCV valve on the Mk3 2.0's located on the left side (when you're facing the car) of the intake manifold, attached to a big round thing which is attached to the intake hose? 
How the heck do you remove it from the car to clean it? I can get the clamps off, but it doesn't want to come out of the engine itself...and I don't want to yank it TOO hard.
Looks pretty gummed up though, so I want to clean it out along with the Idle Air Control thingy.


----------



## Bob Roberts (Aug 13, 2000)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (Red Baron Golf)*

Just checked the Bentley and it is even less usefull than usual.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (Bob Roberts)*

you grab it, and you pull it off. it could not possibly be any simpler to take off.
then take some cleaner, and spray it inside.
come on dude, your a moderator!


[Modified by speed51133, 8:51 AM 7-8-2002]


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (speed51133)*

Yep, I am a moderator, that doesn't make me a mechanical genius








I pulled on it lightly, but it wouldn't come out, and I guess I was worried about breaking it...but I guess like anything, you just gotta brute force it a bit, right?
Okay, I'll try later tonight. I checked Bentley and Haynes and they were no help at all so I'm just winging it I guess.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (Red Baron Golf)*

I would be careful. I needed one, went to a show, and the guy broke it trying to get it off for me. They are $55 from the dealer, so its best to cut the grommet thats around the base of it and get a new one (grommets are like $1.50)...If you take it out that grommet should be replaced anyway....so just cut it...


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (PAGTI91)*

Too late, I broke it getting it off too.








I need the grommet, didn't realize that...I'll have to go back and get it. Fortunately, they had the valve in stock, hope they have the grommet too.
Cost me $70.00 Cdn taxes incl. for a piece of plastic!!! Worst part is that my valve was actually quite clean, I didn't even need to take it off.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (Red Baron Golf)*

it broke?!?!
did you buy it already?
i'll sell you mine for 10$!
mine falls off on its own here and there.
i always have to push it back in.
why is yours so tight???
sorry man, that sucks.


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (speed51133)*

NOW you tell me!!!








Yep, already bought it. Plus I needed it right away because I have to drive the thing!!! Can't stand driving my wife's car if I don't have to.
I think I need to go get the rubber grommet though, doesn't seem to fit right anymore. Maybe it was just some residue that was making it sticky or something.


----------



## K2Golf (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (Red Baron Golf)*

Is this a part you have to buy from the dealer, none of the parts stores around me carry it.


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (K2Golf)*

definitely...it's a weird looking thing too, it has three tubes coming out of it, and is a little smaller than a CD, black and round.


----------



## K2Golf (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (Red Baron Golf)*

Yeah, one guy told me our cars don't have them and I had to take hi out and show him it


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (Red Baron Golf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Too late, I broke it getting it off too.








[HR][/HR]​awww man...another casualty....I tried...I was too late...she didn't make it...
The kid that broke it trying to sell it to me was selling it for $5....


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (K2Golf)*

Well I went and bought the grommet. Good thing too, once I saw it I realized that there is a little 'lip' that keeps it in the car, which is why it's such a biatch to remove. I went home and fished around inside the hole and found the rest of the rubber grommet still in there!







Good thing I checked, I'd hate to see what would have happened if I hadn't.
I'm not sure if there's a trick to doing this but after seeing how much of a pain it is to change, AND that mine wasn't particularly dirty, I doubt if I'll ever change / check it again. I did notice too that the new part was a little beefier looking than the old one where it broke, plus it was made in Germany instead of Mexico








Well, it was a slightly painful learning experience but now I now one more thing about the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zuren (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (Red Baron Golf)*

I dug this post out of the archives. 
I have oil residue in the air intake tube, residue on the valve cover where the PCV connects and a smaller amount of residue at the bottom of the crankcase where the hose from the PCV connects.
Red Baron - after your experience, do you think I should just clean the PCV out or replace with a new valve? If I clean it, what should I use? I have a can of Gumout carb cleaner but not sure how the plastic will react. 
After reading other posts, it sounds like the residue issue on the valve cover is from a bad PCV gasket not sealing. The residue at the crankcase outlet may be due to a bad o-ring/seal and the residue in the air intake can be solved with some electically controlled retrofit kit for $150. Not sure if I'm interested in that $150 kit but would like to eliminate the oily film on the engine.
Thanks


----------



## Red Baron Golf (Jul 18, 2000)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (zuren1cs)*

I'm not really sure...if i can answer your question. I would say it's probably easier to clean out the tube and the PCV if you can do it...but the newer part isn't going to hurt anything other than your pocketbook!
FWIW, I have a bit of oil in the tube as well, not much but its there. Its a VW thing I guess.


----------



## GtiGyver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (Red Baron Golf)*

why get a new one when you can bypass the damn thing?
its a useless device whose only purpose is to get your intake dirty.
I replaced my with a valvecover breather. You can see my setup on my webpage below. It keeps my engine much cleaner, in fact even after 10000 km of hard driving i have no oil whatsoever anywhere in my engine's intake and plenum.


----------



## 94Golfer (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (Red Baron Golf)*

Yeah I was wondering how to remove the valve too. Like all cars nowadays its pushon one way plastic crap that breaks when you
need to remove it.


----------



## zuren (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (gti_8v)*

I wouldn't buy that retrofit kit. I've read a little on it and it involves a bit of work to install; wiring and such after i spend $150. If I can clean the old and replace the $2 gasket, I'll do that. If I were to do some type of breather cap, I would have to figure something out with capping that portion of hose that would be pulling non-filtered air into the engine (since I don't have a big bore intake). I'm sure it would end up being some ghetto-rig that I wouldn't be happy with. I'd also have to plug the hole coming out of the crankcase. 
So where exactly do the vapors go that you have trapped with that TT blocking plate? I'm assuming VW needed them to escape for a reason. Not flaming you, just trying to educate myself as to what this system does.
Thanks


----------



## 2.0dude (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (zuren1cs)*

Is this the part y'all referring to?
I also replaced mine a few months back (bought a used one for $30CDN)...needless to say, mine broke during the removal process as well. Luckily, i needed a new one anyway cuz it was already cracked on one end.
















See if u can make out the P/N from the zoom shot.


----------



## GtiGyver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (zuren1cs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I wouldn't buy that retrofit kit. I've read a little on it and it involves a bit of work to install; wiring and such after i spend $150.[HR][/HR]​It took me about 30min to install, no wires are ever involved. Its straight forward.
quote:[HR][/HR]If I can clean the old and replace the $2 gasket, I'll do that.[HR][/HR]​Why? Its useless and more trouble than its worth.
quote:[HR][/HR]So where exactly do the vapors go that you have trapped with that TT blocking plate? I'm assuming VW needed them to escape for a reason. Not flaming you, just trying to educate myself as to what this system does.[HR][/HR]​The vapours never stay in the crankcase, they go into the valvecover where they escape through the PCV valve which sends some of the heavier particles back down into the crankcase, while the rest goes into the intake. With my setup nothing gets recycled, any vapours inside the engine escape through my breather, end of story. No sludge in the crankcase, no oil film inside my intake, all is clean, and its not half-ass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
You might ask, why VW did this in the first place, its simple, to reduce pollution. The PCV valve sends vapours back into the engine to be burned off and not sent into the atmosphere. Living in Canada makes me love the whole global warming phenomenon, so no more PCV valve for me.










[Modified by gti_8v, 9:16 PM 11-6-2002]


----------



## zuren (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (gti_8v)*

The retrofit kit I'm refering to is something different than what you have. I found/heard that VW has some electronically controlled deal that has a valve that is open during normal engine operation but will close once the engine is off. Apparently this eliminates the oily mess inside the intake tube caused by residual vapors seaping up and through the PCV, but this device requires wiring and runs in the realm of $150.
Already bought the new gasket; it was $5 instead of $2, close enough. It's the gasket that isn't sealing well, I think the PCV is still functioning.
I don't support blatently disabling emissions control equipment. I have a buddy with a big 'ole Ford F150 pick-em-up truck who wants to cut out his cat and put some loud ******* straight-pipes out the back. Not only will it sound like hell but he'll be cranking out all kinds of pollution. I wish MI had smog tests; half the cars on the road around here would never pass.
Thanks for the responses.


----------



## GtiGyver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (zuren1cs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The retrofit kit I'm refering to is something different than what you have. I found/heard that VW has some electronically controlled deal that has a valve that is open during normal engine operation but will close once the engine is off. Apparently this eliminates the oily mess inside the intake tube caused by residual vapors seaping up and through the PCV, but this device requires wiring and runs in the realm of $150.[HR][/HR]​This is true, the kit will reduce the oily deposits in the MAF and the filter element, but it will not reduce the fumes going into your engine. Clean your intake manifold, use your car for 10000km and your intake manifold will be filthy again.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (gti_8v)*

The retrofit kit is for 96-98 2.0L OBDII cars only not older OBDI cars with idle control valves. It consists of a new intake boot with an electrical valve that closes when the engine is off. This prevents oil vapor from entering the intake track when there is no engine vaccum to pull it into the engine for burning. It does take about an hour to install since you have to route wires in the wiring tray at firewall thru the fire wall down below brake booster and in to the relay panel/ground terminal. It does eliminate all the oil film in the intake boot and dripping down on the MAF and air cleaner...just wish VW had found problem while I was still under emissions warranty and they had to eat the $180 list price on the kit!


----------



## GtiGyver (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (spitpilot)*

quote:[HR][/HR]The retrofit kit is for 96-98 2.0L OBDII cars only not older OBDI cars with idle control valves....This prevents oil vapor from entering the intake track when there is no engine vaccum to pull it into the engine for burning...It does eliminate all the oil film in the intake boot and dripping down on the MAF and air cleaner[HR][/HR]​It keeps the lower intake boot clean, but not your engine. Take a look at your butterfly valve, it'll be black and covered with oil deposits with or without this retrofit kit.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (Red Baron Golf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Too late, I broke it getting it off too.








I need the grommet, didn't realize that...I'll have to go back and get it. Fortunately, they had the valve in stock, hope they have the grommet too.
[HR][/HR]​I've broken two of those things, fortunately, I had no intention of re-using the parts. 
And Chris, I'm not far away, if you can't find a grommet, drop me a note, I've got at least one extra one you could have.


[Modified by ABA Scirocco, 5:22 PM 11-8-2002]


----------



## R (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (zuren1cs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So where exactly do the vapors go that you have trapped with that TT blocking plate? I'm assuming VW needed them to escape for a reason. Not flaming you, just trying to educate myself as to what this system does.
Thanks [HR][/HR]​In my opinion the engineer who designed the breather system on the 2.0L was a moron. 
Think about the placement of the lower outlet. Just above and the side of the oil pump, and maybe 3 or 4 inches above the level of the oil in the crankcase. With your engine running and oil slooshing around from the motion of the car. Can you think of any place in the engine that is giong to have more oil saturated air. And do you need a breather there in the first place? NO! How many V8's have you seen with one pcv (positive crankcase ventilation) in the valve cover.
I couldn't agree more about the filth that vw would have you suck through the throttle body and down into your engine. That crap will flow all the way to the top of your intake valves where it forms such a nice pile of gunk to impeed air flow at best.
I've taken kind of a middle of the road aproach to solving the mass oil migration. I used a large rubber plug to cap off the lower outlet. Cost, $0 I had it in some of the stuff I never seem to dispose of







.
I replaced that over priced POS vw had mounted on my valve cover, with a suitable grommet and generic pcv. Then a rubber elbow a barbed fitting couple of hose clamps and the bad gases are going into the engine to be burned and I don't suck a quart of oil into my intake.
It must work pretty good I passed CA smog with it that way.
And the car runs better than it did before IMO.
That's my two cents on this topic, As you may have noticed it is one that ticks me off at good old vw. They put this thing on poeple's cars, and now they have the balls to want $150 bucks to fix what they did wrong.
Rick


----------



## zuren (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Question about cleaning / removing the PCV valve (R)*

Well, I nearly destroyed the old grommet getting it out but didn't break anything of importance. She took some work to get out, that lip on the grommet really grabs the valve cover. The new grommet seems to be sealing well, no oily residue on top of the engine around the area yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## theivjackal (Apr 4, 2006)

*Just what I needed! Should be stickied, mom had headgasket repaired when what it really needed was a new PCV!*

This is what I have been looking for! Can the PCV instead be removed with the grommet instead of removing the PCV from the grommet? Lower return hose cracked while I was cleaning it out so I used some sealent and electrical tape to cover up the cracks. Might have to get replacement parts online if repairs don't hold. But again, considering this thread is 11 years old, has anyone come up with a way to remove the PCV for cleaning? Thanks!
- Aaron


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Congrats on bumping an ancient thread :laugh:

Doesn't much matter if the thread is from 2002, the last MKIII car was produced in 1999, so the answer isn't gonna change  Most of the time that valve breaks upon removal. Now that the newest possible one is 14 years old, I'll bet there's a 100% chance it'll break upon removal. If it's clogged, just replace it.


----------

